# Piranha Breeding



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm wondering what is the smallest tank size anyone has had their piranha spawn in? And I guess the number of fish in that tank is relevant also...


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

a 125 gal 6rbp's is what i have but i'm sure their is smaller lots of people could take breeding pairs out, to a smaller tank


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I dont think anything bigger than 100+ gal tank would be sufficient enough for 2 RBs to have alot of space and find each other to pair off comfortably. But once you do have a pair, you can easily house them in a smaller but spacier tank to breed again and again with no prob.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

too bad they didnt breed like convicts, that would be sweet :smile:


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Spawns have occured in 55 gallon tanks, I don't believe space to be the major issue, tank conditions are probably the most important factor. There is also no guarantee that the mated pair will continue to produce once you move them, there is a higher chance of them mating again but it's not 100% (then again what is).


----------

